# Spore Syringes In California



## CurlyFry (Oct 27, 2012)

I am interested in ordring spore syringes and i live in california. i know the law states that it is legal to posses such syringes, without the intent of cultivating magic mushrooms. But the law also stipulates that it is illigal to ship these syringes into California. 

I have considered the following sites to order from, but as mentioned above they will not send to california:

*-https://sporeworks.com/*
*California, Idaho, and Georgia residents:* Orders requesting Psilocybe Genera Spores shipped to California, Idaho, and Georgia will be refused, voided, or refunded. Possession of these mushroom spores may be illegal in CA, ID, and GA without the proper permissions.

*-http://www.thehawkseye.com/
WE DO NOT SHIP SPORES TO CALIFORNIA, GEORGIA, OR IDAHO DUE TO STATE LAWS, NO EXCEPTIONS. There will be a $10 administration fee charged to you if we have to refund your order because you ignored our policy.Thanks for understanding.*


So what are my options if i live in California? I am wondering if these sites only put the disclaimer for legal purposes or if they are strict on shipping.


----------



## kpmarine (Oct 27, 2012)

I live in Cali too. If you get any info, let me know. https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/576054-never-tried-shrooms-before.html I have a thread here too, feel free to link yours to mine, and I'll let you know.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 27, 2012)

only thing I can tell you is probally a foriegn company will ship to you. no company in the states will but I did order some a while ago and they came from nevada I'm pretty sure you might be able to drive their and pick them up in person.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 27, 2012)

http://www.micro-supply.com/ this is the company I whent through their right in las vegas,nv not too far of a drive from calli but I would send them an e-mail first and don't tell them your from calli tell them you live close by.


----------



## kpmarine (Oct 27, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> http://www.micro-supply.com/ this is the company I whent through their right in las vegas,nv not too far of a drive from calli but I would send them an e-mail first and don't tell them your from calli tell them you live close by.


Depends which part of CA. If you are on a random part of the coast, that could be 6+ hours of driving.


----------



## CurlyFry (Oct 27, 2012)

ok another question, what about advertized mushroom grow kits. like the one iv seen in HighTimes? or even from other sources. would this be shipped to California?


----------



## canndo (Oct 27, 2012)

The spore syringes are sold with the expressed intent of microscopy. You are expected to view the spores under a microscope and not to germinate them. Germinating is consider manufacture with all of the bad consequences.


The reason the PF inventer guy got busted was that he broke the rules, he sent instructions with his spore syringes making it evident that the purchaser was intending to grow them and that the seller was complicit in that intent. This is the reason no one in the U.S. will sell a "kit" because it is obvious for all concerned that the intent is something other than studying the appearance of the spores.

You don't ask the company how to grow them and they, in order to preserve their company will hang up on you if yo call for that reason.

The state laws are dicey. It is illegal to purchase or posess spores in the states you mention but I don't know what the state can do against sellers in other states - likely nothing but they will begin to run afoul of Federal law, interstate commerce and crossing state lines.

If you look hard enough you may be able to find at least one vendor who is willing to send into the illegal states. I will not tell you which they are. You may as others have mentioned, try to go outside of the country.


Your best bet is to have a friend in another state or establish a receiving point in another state and drive there to pick them up.

I marvel at the folks who are unwilling to drive 6 hours for an entry point into one of the most moving and life affirming experiences of their lives. It is too inconvenient for them to make the trip in order to HAVE the trip. Sometimes the best experiences in one's life need to be earned. There are some on this site who are willing to plant a peyote seed or a peruvian cactus in anticipation of having an psychedelic excursion 3 to 6 years later.

Planting and caring for a revelatory species for years before one has even the hope to indulge just once or twice will likely be highly rewarded as opposed to someone who will simply purchase an unknown pill in a bar.

The bond between you and that plant, being established through work and inconvenience and patience will most often result in a superior experience.


(hell, I even see people who complain about the price of LSD. A true and full blown LSD experience isn't worth $50? really? I have had trips that I could easily argue were worth thousands)


----------



## theexpress (Oct 27, 2012)

ship them to a relative in another state then have them ship to you


----------



## CurlyFry (Oct 27, 2012)

canndo said:


> hell, I even see people who complain about the price of LSD. A true and full blown LSD experience isn't worth $50? really? I have had trips that I could easily argue were worth thousands



LSD should not be anymore than $10 a hit. if that. You must be young in the ways of Lucy


----------



## canndo (Oct 28, 2012)

CurlyFry said:


> LSD should not be anymore than $10 a hit. if that. You must be young in the ways of Lucy



Note what I was saying, that a "full blown" - meaning in most situations, a near ego wrenching experience. Figure the average dose is now 25 mics or so, you won't get that full blown experience even with the 50 bucks I said. But my point was not what it Costs, but what it is worth.


----------



## trouble27 (Oct 28, 2012)

It's been a few years but I have ordered prints from a company in the Netherlands wouldn't try now tho they won't send syringes only prints and they have to say what's inside it I made 2diff orders right on the shipping label said mushroom spore prints not for human consumption and I was deffinately not too cool with the advertising of the contents . The only other option is too open a po box in Nevada order have it sent there then pick it up but that's a lot of work to trip .


----------



## bushwickbill (Oct 28, 2012)

got any buds in another state? send to them and have them forward it....


----------



## JasonBorne (Jul 17, 2014)

kpmarine said:


> I live in Cali too. If you get any info, let me know. https://www.rollitup.org/hallucinatory-substances/576054-never-tried-shrooms-before.html I have a thread here too, feel free to link yours to mine, and I'll let you know.


Hey Marine - any luck?


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 17, 2014)

CurlyFry said:


> LSD should not be anymore than $10 a hit. if that. You must be young in the ways of Lucy


never pay more than 5 bucks a hit...


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 17, 2014)

and canndo is not young in the ways of anything...


----------



## bf80255 (Jul 18, 2014)

you can get them, i have just send me a pm and ill link you the website


----------



## canndo (Jul 18, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> and canndo is not young in the ways of anything...


 you sayin I'm old?


----------



## rory420420 (Jul 18, 2014)

wise..thats the golden word bro


----------



## JJ05 (Jul 18, 2014)

Alot of mushrooms grow in Cali. Id go hunting!

California (San Francisco to the Oregon border)
Gymnopilus aeruginosus
Gymnopilus luteofolius
Panaeolopsis sp.
Panaeolus cinctulus
Panaeolus olivaceus
Pluteus salicinus
Psilocybe allenii
Psilocybe azurescens
Psilocybe baeocystis
Psilocybe cyanofibrillosa
Psilocybe cyanescens
Psilocybe ovoideocystidiata
Psilocybe pelliculosa
Psilocybe semilanceata
Psilocybe stuntzii


----------



## MightyMike530 (Jul 18, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> and canndo is not young in the ways of anything...


From what Ive gathered so far on these forums Canndo is a real life wizard!


----------



## trutattoo13 (Jul 19, 2014)

If close to another state border get a p.o. box there and have the shipped there


----------



## Cliff143 (Nov 17, 2019)

Myspores.com ships to California. I have verified that they are indeed legit.


----------

